# Need help with Tennitus...



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Could really use some advise on my Tennitus... This ringing is driving me crazy!!! The ENT was no help and I tried that Ring Relief with no results... Anybody have a natural cure or something that works for you??? Thanks


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I had no idea what it was so I had to Google it. Doesn't sound like a lot of fun, i hope you find some relief. This looks like it might be some helpful information.

http://www.naturalnews.com/039625_home_remedies_holistic_treatments_tinnitus.html


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

My go to book on medical advice is "Prescription for Nutritional Healing" by Phyllis Balch. Sorry but there is too much information to post here. When a new edition comes out I purchase it, I find it that valuable. 

There are some people here that are very knowledgeable in the medical arena. They often have different approaches but each, in their own area, I would trust. Whether you go left around the tree or right you get to the other side. Make a decision and go for it. With any luck they will pick up your thread in a bit.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I've only had it for 40 years or so. i'm holding out for some kind of laser treatment.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Could really use some advise on my Tennitus... This ringing is driving me crazy!!! The ENT was no help and I tried that Ring Relief with no results... Anybody have a natural cure or something that works for you??? Thanks


How is your blood pressure?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Nope, nothin I found what works. Perty much just learned ta live with it. 

What's his name the famous painter cut his ears off cause it were so bad.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have it now, I get it on and off. It came back when the I went on some new mediation recently. The ringing can be irritating.

I'm not taking anything for it, but I have noticed that I can over ride it with background noise. If it's bothering me when I go to bed, I put headphones on and listen to talk radio and it seems to go away. 

I avoid quite all the times, even having a fan in the room for some white noise helps.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Nope, nothin I found what works. Perty much just learned ta live with it.
> 
> What's his name the famous painter cut his ears off cause it were so bad.


Van Gogh..

"He's known as the tortured genius who cut off his own ear, but two German historians now claim that painter Vincent van Gogh lost his ear in a fight with his friend, the French artist Paul Gauguin.

The official version about van Gogh's legendary act of self-harm usually goes that the disturbed Dutch painter severed his left ear lobe with a razor blade in a fit of lunacy after he had a row with Gauguin one evening shortly before Christmas 1888.

Bleeding heavily, van Gogh then wrapped it in cloth, walked to a nearby bordello and presented the severed ear to a prostitute, who fainted when he handed it to her.

He then went home to sleep in a blood-drenched bed, where he almost bled to death, before police, alerted by the prostitute, found him the next morning.

He was unconscious and immediately taken to the local hospital, where he asked to see his friend Gauguin when he woke up, but Gauguin refused to see him.

A new book, published in Germany by Hamburg-based historians Hans Kaufmann and Rita Wildegans, argues that Vincent van Gogh may have made up the whole story to protect his friend Gauguin, a keen fencer, who actually lopped it off with a sword during a heated argument.

The historians say that the real version of events has never surfaced because the two men both kept a "pact of silence" - Gauguin to avoid prosecution and van Gogh in an effort trying to keep his friend with whom he was hopelessly infatuated.

Hans Kaufmann, one of the authors of the book "Pakt des Schweigens" - "Pact of Silence" in English - told ABC News that "the official version is largely based on Gauguin's accounts. It contains inconsistencies and there are plenty of hints by both artists that the truth is much more complex than the story we've all known."

"We carefully re-examined witness accounts and letters written by both artists and we came to the conclusion that van Gogh was terribly upset over Gauguin's plan to go back to Paris, after the two men had spent an unhappy stay together at the "Yellow House" in Arles, Southern France, which had been set up as a studio in the south."

"On the evening of December 23, 1888 van Gogh, seized by an attack of a metabolic disease, became very aggressive when Gauguin said he was leaving him for good. The men had a heated argument near the brothel and Vincent might have attacked his friend. Gauguin, wanting to defend himself and wanting to get rid of 'the madman' drew his weapon and made a move towards van Gogh and by that he cut off his left ear."


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I find that being well rested helps. It gets worse when I am tired. Also, avoid lots of loud noise. The ringing gets worse when you abuse yours ears and takes a few days to fade afterward.

Get your hearing checked as well. You may find you need hearing aids.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Had my hearing checked. Severe to profound deafness. Said aids might help with ringing but could not promise it would. If it did, it would mask it. Some products available but not to spend much as they might not help either. Just a live with it kind of thing. Nerve damage, shooting without protection and genetics. Can't sleep with any light or sound so kinda messes me up with white noise! It is bothersome! Just a ringing right now! Miss geese flying over, animals in the leaves, understanding grandchildren etc.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Thank you for the link Sentry18 and everyone elses comments... Yes, white noise, music, etc is what the ENT recommended... There is a hearing aid you can get but it almost $4000... 

Would still appreciate any other remedies someone has tried and helped... Thanks, Beanie


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Durin the work day I don't notice it so much, generally perty noisey. When I get somewhere quite it bugs me. My hearin aids will tone it down some, but still there. Yup, we run a fan at night cause otherwise I'd never getta sleep. Sometimes they get ta ringin so bad I'd swear I need ta answer the phone!

Yeah, bein harda hearin sucks! Hearin doc told me I did real good at readin lips. Momma ain't learnt that yet. She keeps walkin away from me an talkin. I've give up tellin her ta turn round an talk ta me. I just be one a them confused lookin old farts in the store lookin round wonderin what the sam hill be goin on.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I've read that aspartame (diet soda) makes it worse. :dunno: Diet soda is my vice of choice, so I don't know what it's like without it. 


txcatlady, I'm sorry you're missing those things. I understand what that's like - I had to give up singing in church because I can't hear the music anymore.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> I've read that aspartame (diet soda) makes it worse. :dunno: Diet soda is my vice of choice, so I don't know what it's like without it.
> 
> txcatlady, I'm sorry you're missing those things. I understand what that's like - I had to give up singing in church because I can't hear the music anymore.


I gave up singin in church to! ...........................I couldn't afford ta lose that many folks!

Only thin worse then hearin loss be loosin ones sight. Lots a thins ya miss.

My hearin aids was over $6k, they do help, but it ain't gonna cure it.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

NRA membership has a hearing aid benefit. This one benefit is worth the annual membership for many years.


----------



## Fossil (Jan 10, 2013)

Constant keening and what I call 'IBM noise' passing from ear to ear. Frankly, I don't see that anything can be done for it. Years of diesel engines droning away, rock drills underground, running a 50 in Vietnam-it all adds up. 
I DO find that if I am busy doing something it fades into the background. It is the time when I am quiet that it is bothersome. Love to read but I often have to give that up and go do something instead of just sitting. 
I have spoken with a couple of MD friends a time or two about it and their advice was just live with it-there is no miracle cure.


----------



## kc2vub (Jan 10, 2014)

I've had tinnitus for years, after I got hearing aids the ringing has all but stopped. I think it is actually caused by the brain searching for sound and then creating its own. I'd advise seeing a audiologist and getting aids. Mine are wonderful!


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

kc2vub said:


> I've had tinnitus for years, after I got hearing aids the ringing has all but stopped. I think it is actually caused by the brain searching for sound and then creating its own. I'd advise seeing a audiologist and getting aids. Mine are wonderful!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


Thanks, I saw an Audiologist and he said the hearing aids for Tinnitus really weren't worth the $3600 they were and no insurance will pay for them... so yeah, just something else to learn to live with  He said keeping 'white' noise on will help a lot or a fan... Yes, it is nights that its the worse when it's quiet... yeah, reading is a challenge


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

I have read that the herbal, Black Cohosh can help. I have no other knowledge.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Something ive tried that seems to tone it down a lot the next day, is laying in dark silence and focusing on the noise, trying follow it and find patterns in it, really intently listening to it... but mostly I just chock it up to too many youthful rock concerts and having worked for for a living my whole life..


----------



## OldeTymer (Feb 17, 2014)

If you have headphones for your computer this will help. You must listen to it fairly often to notice any type of real difference.






Also Ginkgo Biloba has been beneficial for me; however I had to take for a period of time to get relief. It was well worth the effort.

http://www.onhealth.com/tinnitus/article.htm


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

My hubby has it, went to ENT & nothing. Pharmacist friend recommended 25-50mg of meclizine twice a day. Meclizine is the active ingredient in Bonine, look for it in the motion sickness area. It didn't work for hubby but I've heard it working for others. Low doses of antidepressants have worked for some. Avoiding salt, caffeine, nicotine or other nerve stimulants can help as well as avoiding vitamin E supplements & high doses of aspirin. Melatonin, niacin, & zinc have helped some. It seems nothing works for a significant number of tinnitis sufferers. Wish I had a magic bullet but this is all I have :dunno:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Gingko biloba helps increase blood flow to the neck, head and brain. Additionally, it reduces inflammation in blood vessels, promoting better circulation; also, zinc, 90-150 mg daily helps; or take 300 mg. a day of Coenzyme Q10- crucial in the circulation to the ears.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I've had tinnitus since the middle 70s.
Aircraft Carrier flight deck and electronic shops.
My hearing loss is service connected so the VA supplies me with hearing aids.
They cost thousands of dollars so there is no way I could afford them.
I have an appointment on March 4th for a new set.
I get a new set every 4 years or so. 
Bluetooth enabled so I just pair them up with my phone and computer.
None of them have stopped the tinnitus though.
From everything I have read and been told there is nothing that can be done.
Once your hearing is damaged it is not reversible.
Even with hearing aids I can't hear a lot of things.
I keep a fan by my bed and if it is really bad I just turn on the radio.
My ears ring at different frequency.
That's really bothersome.


----------



## OldeTymer (Feb 17, 2014)

backlash said:


> I've had tinnitus since the middle 70s.
> Aircraft Carrier flight deck and electronic shops.
> My hearing loss is service connected so the VA supplies me with hearing aids.
> They cost thousands of dollars so there is no way I could afford them.
> ...


Hope this may be of some help.............thank you for your service.....

http://www.naturalnews.com/030042_pine_bark_tinnitus.html


----------

